# My son is leaving Afghanistan Sat. so excited



## Missy (Mar 18, 2011)

Please pray for a safe return home for my son Cody. He is leaving Afghanistan Sat the 19th for a 2 week leave. It will take him 5-7 days to get home. I can't wait to hug my son. My daughter Cassie is also deployed. I dream of the day we can all be together again. God bless all that defend us.


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW... two kids away .. here's to a speedy return home safe and sound!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

OK Missy...you have prayers from me...


----------



## DeanS (Mar 18, 2011)

You know?!? Although this is Tortoise forum...sometimes we lose track of what is really important! Missy...I am SO happy for you! We'll keep Cody in our prayers that he makes it home safe and sound!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 18, 2011)

May God give them safe traveling mercies. I'll be praying for them.


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

My prayers are with your boy. I hope you guys have a great reunion.


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

My prayers are with your boy. I hope you guys have a great reunion.

(Mod note: I thought it was worthwhile to leave this duplicate post where it is! )


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay, how exciting! Prayers for a safe return are on their way!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 18, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your child patriots...thank them from Texas for proudly serving and thank you for allowing them to do so on our behalf...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah something so very positive and joyous on here! I bet you are beyond excited. I hope the two weeks goes by very very slowly once he is home and that you get to give lots of those hugs.


----------



## Traveller (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah......................
I'm married to military, and our daughter is married to military, so
I know where you're at. Enjoy


----------



## terryo (Mar 18, 2011)

I have never stopped praying for your children Missy. When I miss my son who's away in college, I think of you and then my problems seem so small. I know you will have a wonderful two weeks. Thank you to you and your children for all you do. God bless!


----------



## Missy (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. I will post reunion pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow it must be tough! He is in my prayer and so is your daughter!


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

Missy, Your son and daughter are in my prayers. I also pray that Cody returns home safely.


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 21, 2011)

Sending prayers your way for safe travels & a great visit  I thank you and your family for the sacrifices you all make everyday. Do you know if he got the care package I sent? It was quite a while ago, around Christmas time when I sent it.


----------

